# R.I.P Woody



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

On Dec 27 2008 we had to take our poor beloved Cocker Spaniel to be put down due to pancreatic infection and liver and kidney failure the most saddest day of our lives.

R.I.P Woody. Love you always and forever and will never love another dog in the same way as i loved you! Love you baby!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

R I P Woody,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. 

R.I.P. Woody xxxx


----------



## gillie (Sep 29, 2008)

R.I.P Sweetie and bless you little Woody.

I'm thinking of you.

Gillie
x


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw so sorry for your loss - Run free, Woody...x.x.x.x.x.x


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

so sad r.i.p woody xx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*My thoughts are with you...its such a heartache when we loose our beloved pets. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Pets Paws (Dec 6, 2008)

Rest in Peace woody.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Sending you a big cyber hug xx


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

This time 14 years ago we brought Woody home.....i feel so sad today.


----------



## Dark (Jul 1, 2009)

Poor little Woody.so sorry for your loss.:crying:


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

in 14 days will be the 1st anniversary of woody's death  I miss my baby so much. I'm so glad i won't be home on that day.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

RIP Woody!
It is very very sad when we lose our pets, especially that extra special one.


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

sorry for your loss.
Its such a big chunk out your lifes to part with a animal.
r i p woody
memories will live forever


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

ad_1980 said:


> in 14 days will be the 1st anniversary of woody's death  I miss my baby so much. I'm so glad i won't be home on that day.


Hugs, he is always with you xx


----------

